# canvas material?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cost effective to me means it's going to last long term.
This is the standard in the industry as one of the best.
http://www.sunbrella.com/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Call a local awning company----the can make you a nice cover---also check with a greenhouse supply company--they make sun shade covers ,that while not a water stopper, will give you a cool shady cover.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If your going to do canvas, I would highly recommend sunbrella.
We've made canvas covers for two chairs one spring, and they
lasted one season; they got stained and faded and looked horrible.

We made our deck cushions out of sumbrella in 1998...they stay out
24/7 from April through November and still look teriffic. All we do is
power wash them once in early spring. (they do not stain)

Back to your awning...Firstly, your Pergola and patio is gorgeous.:thumbup:
The one thing that puzzles me is you said you want it retractable,
and you want it 'under' the pergola?

Our cover 'over' our Pergola is vinyl coated fiberglass...Solar-viel is
the name of it. It has been up on on Pergola since the mid 1970's.
It entirely covered our Pergola, and stayed on 24/7 -- 365 days.

Several years ago, we took it down and cut it short to 8 foot long
because I wanted to let more light in the house in the winter. 
We also came up with a new way to install it so that we can take it down
in the winter.

The advantage to this type of fabric (commonly known as greenhouse
screening fabric) is extremely durable, long lasting, and best of all shades the sun rays, whilst it lets in light and air. The only disadvantage is
the rain comes in also.

As far as canvas in concerned, it makes a patio "hot" in the summer as the air lingers under the awning. The advantage is it keeps out the rain.
However, you also mentioned that you want to do it in sections? The rain
will come through the cracks in the sections? 

In either case I am enclosing a pic of how we did our awning...Each section is currently 8 foot long x 2 foot wide. We recently got new fabric
in a bronze color. Unfortunately, I can't give any order info as it was a
gift from a friend in the business. This time we ordered it in 2' x 10' foot
sections.

The way we made our Pergola cover can be used with either canvas or screening.
I will be happy to give you DIY instructions on how to make this awning
(without any sewing) if you're interested. But, before I go to the trouble of looking up the photos of the project and installation, please tell me
if you're interested.

As you can see the sun shinning in the yard and the shade under the screening.










after the rain...the new awning is going to be two feet longer.
Remember, this vinyl coated fabric is 37 years old.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice garden------extremely comfortable looking-----


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Oh' Mike..This is the pic I was looking for yesterday.

It shows the screening pulled taunt. Each piece is 2' wide.
I forgot to mention that is also see-through...So, it not only
filters out the sun rays while allowing the light to come through,
it is also not confining, and it doesn't spoil the view.


----------

